# Hessian squares for westlands compost divider...



## Ryan Young (28 Mar 2017)

I went to one of my LFS' today and finished buying everything to now aquascape my aquarium. I was looking for a mesh as used in this: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/

However, after going to multiple different stores and then forgetting to look for some in B&Q I asked one of the LFS owners what an alternative could be, he suggested hessian pieces. What do people think, can it be an alternative to the mesh used in the dirted tank guide or is it pointless? 

On a side note, personally I think it could work as they use the same stuff to contain pond plants in a pot.

Many thanks, Ryan


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2017)

Hessian will rot or may have been treated with substances to prevent it from rotting, neither makes it suitable. This is what I use -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Home-Kit...78&sr=8-2&keywords=gardman+greenhouse+shading

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2722...=9046180&device=c&campaignid=738217568&crdt=0


----------



## Ryan Young (28 Mar 2017)

Cheers, not sure whether to order them online or go looking for it again. Delivery will take a few days at least and have everything ready to set up. 
Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2017)

I think it's always better to take your time...and get it right first time


----------



## zozo (28 Mar 2017)

I guess fly mesh will do alright too, used it some time to cover the filter inlet.. The one made out of fiberglass completely inert and very easy to handle because it's a bit stiff.


----------



## Ryan Young (29 Mar 2017)

Im going to head to Wickes today and hope they got some, quick question to avoid creating a new thread... 
 Tim, in your guide you use pea shingle in tights which seems like the best idea to build height. On Wickes website they have this: http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-20mm-Gravel-Major-Bag/p/133794

Im guessing this will be the same as pea shingle specifically for an aquarium with the right cleaning, right? 
 Thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Mar 2017)

You could use that, although it looks like it might be composed of limestone (which might increase your water hardness) rather than inert silicates, and 20mm is a bit big IMO.
If you can find something composed of silicates and around 5mm in grain size, give or take a couple of mm, that would be better; the smaller grain size and more rounded shape allows you to mould them to shape and size a little easier without splitting the tights or filter media bags or whatever you want to use.


----------



## Million (30 Mar 2017)

To achieve the same effect, I stuffed my wife's old pop-socks with gravel and used them as mini sandbags to build up substrate height - worked well for me


----------

